# USA Relabeling Service?



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of some good, and inexpensive relabeling services within the USA?

I'm struggling to find a shirt manufacturer that I like whom will also custom label my shirts. So, just for purposes of example lets say I got Haynes Beefy T's and had my graphics printed on them... and now wanted to relabel them. Where in the US can I get this done?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Might want to look for one specifically in your area; having the shirts shipped to you, then shipped out to a relabeler, then re-shipped to you will add up.


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

If I checked the local yellow pages... what I would I look under for this type of service? Shirt relabeling doesn't exist in he yellow pages directory listings that i could find.


----------



## Merch Girl (Jul 26, 2005)

I have used CY GArments in the past. They are based in New Jersey and it was pretty inexpensive. Their number is 732 247 2652. They quoted me $0.30 per shirt (for 400 tees). They had a pretty quick turnaround time as well.


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Merch Girl! New Jersey isn't far from me at all. About 3-4 hours. Shipping should be pretty inexpensive. Do they supply the tags or do you have to get tags made and supply them?

Also, I found this place. https://impweb.imprintswholesale.com - Its a wholesaler that will relabel any brand they carry for you (only sells to printers or embroidering shops directly). You have to supply the tags though. Might be a less expensive route than getting shirts printed and sending to a relabeling shop later on??

Anyone have experience in having a wholesaler relable shirts before they get printed as opposed to having shirts printed than relabeled elsewhere?


----------



## Merch Girl (Jul 26, 2005)

Sure no problem. I'm not sure on whether or not you have to supply the tags. We did, but maybe they can supply them for you if you need. Good luck!


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

on 400 shirts, about how much was your shipping costs? Where are you located in comparison to the relabeling place in Jersey?


----------



## Merch Girl (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm in NYC but the shipment was actually sent to the band that was on tour so I can't give you a figure. I would say that if you had it shipped UPS ground it's probably be around $60-$70. You can go to the UPS website and calculate a postage. Cy is located in New Brunswick, NJ. UPS should be able to give you an estimation on pricing.


----------



## t-bone (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone else have a recommendation for a good relabeler in the New York area?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you're screenprinting, it's a service offered by most quality printers.


----------

